# Best car under $50k



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Personally, I think it is a stupid idea to have a new car while you are in college unless your family is filthy rich. You have many other things to worry about while you are in school. Paying attention to your new car should not be one of them.

Signed, 
Your dad's advisor.


----------



## TRS550 (Jan 2, 2010)

Dave 330i said:


> Personally, I think it is a stupid idea to have a new car while you are in college unless your family is filthy rich. You have many other things to worry about while you are in school. Paying attention to your new car should not be one of them.
> 
> Signed,
> Your dad's advisor.


Amen to this.^^^^

College is about getting laid and drinking beer. The occasional trip to class doesn't hurt either.

The last thing I wanted on campus was a freakin car to worry about.

Every campus has a guy named Biff and his dad pays for everything. I used to beat the crap outta that guy weekly for 4 years.

Don't be "That guy" on campus.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

TRS550 said:


> Amen to this.^^^^
> 
> *College is about getting laid and drinking beer. The occasional trip to class doesn't hurt either.*
> 
> ...


:rofl: So true, or something like that. I was emotionally drained when I saw this thread. I didn't want to be too specific. You said it best.


----------



## calvinboca (Jul 9, 2012)

Congrats on the good score! Don't let people criticize you too much. If you like cars, you like cars, and that's okay. It's very popular to criticize young people with nice stuff.

Here is my advice:
If you get a BMW, do yourself a favor and get one with a warranty, be that new or CPO. Repair costs can get astronomical very quickly, getting CPO was a decision I'm very glad I made. A new 335i may not be a bad idea. It's pretty quick, pleasant to drive, and would last you all 4 years. Also all maintenance except tires is free for these 4 years. A certified pre owned M3 may not be a bad idea either, although you're gonna pay a bit for maintenance.
Mustang is a fun car as well. Veeeery quick. It's not quite as easy to drive though, I felt like I needed to be a bit more uhhh "awake" to drive it.

Here is the last thing to consider: if you're in college, getting a luxury vehicle (whether that be a BMW, audi, Lexus, Benz, etc) may be quite convenient actually, for the one reason of loaner cars during servicing. If you are off away in college with no family, taking your car in for service can be a big hassle due to needing rides, borrowing cars, etc. A dealer that gives a loaner car might make life quite a bit easier.

There ya go. That's my $0.02.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

calvinboca said:


> Congrats on the good score! *Don't let people criticize you too much. If you like cars, you like cars, and that's okay. It's very popular to criticize young people with nice stuff.*
> 
> Here is my advice:
> If you get a BMW, do yourself a favor and get one with a warranty, be that new or CPO. Repair costs can get astronomical very quickly, getting CPO was a decision I'm very glad I made. A new 335i may not be a bad idea. It's pretty quick, pleasant to drive, and would last you all 4 years. Also all maintenance except tires is free for these 4 years. A certified pre owned M3 may not be a bad idea either, although you're gonna pay a bit for maintenance.
> ...


I don't think anyone is criticizing or envious in anyway. I thought some of the posts felt the decision to have a new car at school was not a good idea. It is going to be more of a hassle than it is worth, unless his dad just want him to have something to show off. There are other more important things for a college student to be concern with. I think most would agree, get something reliable. Save up the money after college to buy something nice. Then again, it's his money and his decision. Either way, we don't care.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Save the money and use the money for better things. For starters, finding a job straight out of college isn't as easy as it used to be. Plus, kids tend to do stupid things in college and wrecking a car shouldn't be one of them.


----------



## heffdiddy (Mar 22, 2010)

like someone said above i would have your dad hold onto the money until you get out of college and then buy something. it is hard to take care of cars when you are in school and you dont want to neglect a $50k car. plus, by the time you get done there will be a new M3 available and that will be worth waiting for.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I bought a new car when I was in college - a $10k Dodge Daytona. Not exactly a $50k BMW but I still worried about it day and night. I agree with Dave330i - wait until after school for the nice car.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

hockeynut said:


> I bought a new car when I was in college - a $10k Dodge Daytona. Not exactly a $50k BMW but I still worried about it day and night. I agree with Dave330i - wait until after school for the nice car.


:thumbup:Had a friend at Univeristy of Illinois do that same thing in 1991. He enjoyed the car, but quickly realized it was a fairly cheap car. It would haul quite a bit of stuff (great for a student) in it's hatchback. I think he bought it moslty due to the pop-up headlights! :yikes:

Looks like the OP got scared off...


----------

